# 400ft shot by bill hayes



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Just watched a youtube video of forum member bill hayes shooting and fully penetrating a soft drinks can at a distance of 400 feet using his self designed and made seal sniper slingshot, shooting 3/8 steel balls for ammo, and on only his third shot I think. I find this incredible, as I think most people would find it hard to clearly see a small can at that distance, much less zero in a slingshot in three shots for a direct hit. Most people would struggle to do this with a .22 rimfire with iron sights or even a low power scope. I even found it hard to see the shooter at the distance he was away from the camera as he was very blurred. This just seems impossible to me ?


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

well Bill is incredible, from other planet !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Yep, not of this world for sure Arturo. But has it ever been confirmed by an independent body that these shots can be done by bill or anyone else ? Not to detract from his claim in this video, but if I was going to shoot the same video in the same context, I would have shot the can with a scoped .22. Just my thoughts on this, as it somehow comes across to me as a sales pitch from bill hayes to promote his slingshot sales.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

another member here, maybe you have not watched yet






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

That is some serious shooting.


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Hadn't seen that video, does he make and sell slingshots as well ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You must be new to the slingshot community. I assure you Bill is for real. Bill can do things with a sling shot that most guys dream of with their firearms. Its amazing what can be accomplished with practice and persistence and eye hand coordination. Just because you can't do something doesn't mean its not possible. Do a little research before you come on making accusations.Try the search function and google. Read past posts in this forum .


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

No doubt it won't happen because dgui and master bill live in different parts of the USA I assume, but would it not be REALLY great to see a shoot off between them, just to compare their " shoot quick " and " hold and aim " doctrines. On the occasions that I have shot rabbits for the pot, it was always a snap shot as the bunny had other plans


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well why don't you join the pocket predator contest with those mad skills. The forum would love to see a video of you shooting your snap shot .


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

crendon said:


> Hadn't seen that video, does he make and sell slingshots as well ?


I guess not, and hear what TreeFork said, Bill and torsten are REAL and have inspired a lot of people to go beyond, including me !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

treefork said:


> You must be new to the slingshot community. I assure you Bill is for real. Bill can do things with a slingshot that most guys dream of with their firearms. Its amazing what can be accomplished with practice and persistence and eye hand coordination. Just because you can't do something doesn't mean its not possible. Do a little research before you come on making accusations.Try the search function and google. Read past posts in this forum .


Yes, I am new to the community, but I think bill's claim of 400 feet direct hit on a soda can after 3 shots is total BS. In my opinion, he is just trying to promote sales of his " Super Sniper " shooters, and probably used a .22 scoped rifle to shoot the hole in the can. The whole video seems so fake to me, sorry


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Crendon is there any one thing in this world you can do better than the average. Do you practice every day something you have been doing since childhood. Probably not. Again your comments about a legend and esteemed member of this community are not appreciated. Your future here is going to be a short one.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Here we go again :banghead:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

crendon, Bill Hays is beyond reproach. He has never shown himself to be anything other than honest and he is an invaluable asset to this community. To come in here and make these unsupported, unresearched, wild accusations shows a distinct lack of character on your part.



AZ Stinger said:


> Here we go again :banghead:


I really hope not. This topic is basically an unsubstantiated attack on another member's character and I think it just needs to be shut down. We don't need this nonsense here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> You must be new to the slingshot community. I assure you Bill is for real. Bill can do things with a slingshot that most guys dream of with their firearms. Its amazing what can be accomplished with practice and persistence and eye hand coordination. Just because you can't do something doesn't mean its not possible. Do a little research before you come on making accusations.Try the search function and google. Read past posts in this forum .


First point: Bill can defend himself.

Second point: The man did not accuse anyone of anything, he is skeptical, not accusing. His is a fair question which can be answered politely and without rancor.

Third point: Bill can defend himself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> Hey Crendon is there any one thing in this world you can do better than the average. Do you practice every day something you have been doing since childhood. Probably not. Again your comments about a legend and esteemed member of this community are not appreciated. Your future here is going to be a short one.


Yeah, see that right there isn't right either... This did not HAVE to turn into a pissing contest between you and him. He doubts Bill and Bill can defend himself quite well. You did not have to get into it and you did not have to essentially threaten him with a short future. Come on man... Give him a break he is new.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

The things that I have seen Bill do are sometimes hard to believe. The hardest one was the 20 some foot pounds at 400+ ft/sec with a #00 buckshot. I finally figured out how important the loose wire hold on the match is to lighting matches, your target is the size of a marble not the size of a match head. Still brilliant shooting. As far as hitting at 400 feet, shoot I stand on the edge of a cliff over the river when the water is calm and shoot at fish boils 200 yards out. I don't usually hit them but it is interesting to see how close I come and I am no Bill Hayes.

That said, lads, Bill Hayes is quite capable of defending himself. There is no need for a fight here.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Crendon is not new....he has been a member for well over a year. Everyone is entitled to their opinion...I'm a firm believer of that. We don't have to agree on everything...what fun would that be. Just don't start accusing someone of being a fake unless you can prove it.

Some of us are friends of Bill, myself included and I for one don't like it when my friends are called out when there has been no provocation. Let's just agree to disagree and leave this before it turns nasty.

Just my opinion.

Todd


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Am I the only one that cannot see a soda can at 400 feet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

crendon said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > You must be new to the slingshot community. I assure you Bill is for real. Bill can do things with a slingshot that most guys dream of with their firearms. Its amazing what can be accomplished with practice and persistence and eye hand coordination. Just because you can't do something doesn't mean its not possible. Do a little research before you come on making accusations.Try the search function and google. Read past posts in this forum .
> ...


Just my two cents about Bill Hayes. He seems like a great guy. He is pretty accomplished with a slingshot. He teaches other people to do what he does in other threads on this forum and they seem to manage it. Sometimes he disagrees with other members and I think most of that is more about terminology than about real differences of opinion.

I think Bill Hayes is the real deal... I agree with you that some of his videos are hard to verify because some of the shots he takes are hard to get camera on both the shooter and the target at the same time. Could his videos be faked? I could fake them yes. Does that mean that Bill is faking them? There is no real reason that he needs to do that. He documents for us how to build his designs. He tries his best to document the conditions under which he shoots. For that matter he gives us his designs.

One last point, I took up instinctive archery shooting when I was six. In my life time I have made shots that I can not explain to you, but I did them. Bill is not a liar. I can't prove that, but I believe it.

If you want to do well here, spend some time with us and study us, you will do better than being drawn into an argument about one of the dozen or so members who are icons in the community. If you want to question Bill, send him a PM.


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

dgui said:


> Am I the only one that cannot see a soda can at 400 feet?


give it a rest dgui for fs


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

dgui said:


> Am I the only one that cannot see a soda can at 400 feet?


Darrel, I can see a soda can at 500 meters and I have no where near the good sight I had when I was Bills age. Mind you if you paint it green and lay it on the grass, I am not going to see it. Paint it black and hang it in front of a white sheet, oh yeah, I am seeing that. Let it be shiny and in the sun, I'm probably going to see it at a thousand meters.

It is no more easy a problem than your "live action" shooting. Two brilliant men... I wish you two would get together over a weekend for a shoot. Just the two of you. It would be good for all of us.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is some Fantastic Eye Sight. Oh Well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

dgui said:


> That is some Fantastic Eye Sight. Oh Well.


It really isn't. Native americans used mirrors to signal each other when they were many kilometers apart. We know this to be true. Aluminum cans are reflectors, we know this. I have never heard anyone doubt your ability to do what you do, other than the dispute you two have over energy. Why not resolve that. Go visit him or invite him to bring his chrony. Shoot together over a weekend. MAYBE you two will discover that you are more alike than you are different.

My step dad is an example. I don't know how he did it but he could see the flick of a deer's ear through 200 yards of brush and then he could do what needed to be done to get a bullet there. I never could do that. I could not see past the brush. What I could do was see a target running in what was essentially an open field and hit it almost every time. I was always the guy that got the first bird out of a covey of flushed quail. Very, very fast on the instinctive shoot, much like you.

When I tested with BORTAC (google it) the other men on the range were telling me to slow down so that I would get a better score. I still got expert...

Every man has his gift. Every man should respect his brother's gift and try not to deny it but to learn it. That is why each of us has our gift. We have it so that we can teach it, so that we can give it away.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread is going nowhere. Simply calling someone a fake with no evidence to support it is pretty low. Nor does there appear to be any way to settle such a dispute. Before this one heads into the toilet, I am closing it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

